# Skip Hancock's Videos



## clapping_tiger (Aug 13, 2003)

I was looking into buying Skip Hancock's videos on knife material.
I was wondering if anyone has these or has seen them and could give me some input on whether or not they are worth buying. I also have seen in theKenponet Mall that it says *Blade Course #1: Attitude* and *Blade Course #3: Blades and the Cycles of Consideration* where is blade course #2 or is there only 2 and the course 3 is a typo.

I have also been looking into Larry Tatums Knife material on Form 8, and the second tape on technique. Anyone have any opinions on these tapes also. 

Any input on these would be appreciated.


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 13, 2003)

CT,
While I do not own the Skip Hancock videos, I have physicaly taken the blade courses. I would recomend them. The attitude course will define some of the dynamics of using a blade (sort of expands on the "through not to" ideas). The cycle of considerations is just that.... envirnment , range, positions, maneuver, target, angles, and cover. 
Sean


----------



## zoharroy (Aug 13, 2003)

What about Attitude and Weapon?


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 14, 2003)

Yeah, I missed weapon. I'm tired. Anyways... I left out attitude because to include it as one of the considerations is wrong as where all of the considerations are affected by attitude equaly. If you ever get a chance to see a cycle of considerations chart you will see that attitude is what holds the whole cycle toguether. The main reason I left that out is because most people are only familiar with the basic eight "pre-considerations","considerations",or "considerations of combat" neither of which list attitude; so, I left it out for simplisities sake.


----------



## Elfan (Aug 14, 2003)

I have also physically taken some of the blade cources and would reccomend them but I can't comment as to the quality of the videos.


----------



## ProfessorKenpo (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by clapping_tiger _
> *I have also been looking into Larry Tatums Knife material on Form 8, and the second tape on technique. Anyone have any opinions on these tapes also.
> 
> Any input on these would be appreciated. *




I've seen almost all of Larry's tapes and as of yet, have never been disappointed in either quality or material taught.    I am a bit biased in this respect however.

Have a great Kenpo day

Clyde


----------



## clapping_tiger (Aug 14, 2003)

It seems I won't be disappointed whichever video I choose to buy first. Perhaps I will get all 4. Now, to decide which one or which set do I get first................

Once again thanks :asian:


----------



## jeffkyle (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ProfessorKenpo _
> *I've seen almost all of Larry's tapes and as of yet, have never been disappointed in either quality or material taught.    I am a bit biased in this respect however.
> 
> Have a great Kenpo day
> ...



You Biased?  Say it isn't so!!!!!    :rofl:


----------



## zoharroy (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Touch'O'Death _
> *Yeah, I missed weapon. I'm tired. Anyways... I left out attitude because to include it as one of the considerations is wrong as where all of the considerations are affected by attitude equaly.
> *



Shouldn't attitude be included if it affects everything else equally?

Your logic at the end stating that most people aren't familiar with it makes sense to me, but to say that something that holds everything together shouldn't be included as a part of the whole kinda doesn't make sense.



> * If you ever get a chance to see a cycle of considerations chart you will see that attitude is what holds the whole cycle toguether.*



I have had a chance to see a cycle chart. It is an amazing tool that I love more and more as I learn how to use it more effectively.



> * The main reason I left that out is because most people are only familiar with the basic eight "pre-considerations","considerations",or "considerations of combat" neither of which list attitude; so, I left it out for simplisities sake. *


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 14, 2003)

> _Originally posted by zoharroy _
> *Shouldn't attitude be included if it affects everything else equally?
> 
> Your logic at the end stating that most people aren't familiar with it makes sense to me, but to say that something that holds everything together shouldn't be included as a part of the whole kinda doesn't make sense.
> ...


You are right. The rhetoric claims that attitude is always first, but like I said, most are people only familiar with the original eight; so, I tried for the broadest audience possible.


----------



## azkenpo1 (Aug 15, 2003)

I didn't really care for the tape....I thought he should have probably used different knives rather than the Hibben Kenpo Knife. I think Long Form 8 probably requires a great deal of practice to be proficient and dynamic. I am not trying to slam him, I just don't think its his best work. With that said, I commend him for having the courage to put it on tape and get it out there because nobody else seems interested.

Also, I think that doing drills and having good basics will probably get a person more adept at using and defending themself if needed. I think if you look at the Kenpo people who are proficient with Knives they are most likely doing other things than the form. Does that mean that one cannot get good by learning the form...no, but there probably is a quicker way.

Sincerely,

AZKenpo1


----------



## Touch Of Death (Aug 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by azkenpo1 _
> *I didn't really care for the tape....I thought he should have probably used different knives rather than the Hibben Kenpo Knife. I think Long Form 8 probably requires a great deal of practice to be proficient and dynamic. I am not trying to slam him, I just don't think its his best work. With that said, I commend him for having the courage to put it on tape and get it out there because nobody else seems interested.
> 
> Also, I think that doing drills and having good basics will probably get a person more adept at using and defending themself if needed. I think if you look at the Kenpo people who are proficient with Knives they are most likely doing other things than the form. Does that mean that one cannot get good by learning the form...no, but there probably is a quicker way.
> ...


I have also heard bad things about this video series; however, I haven't seen them. Perhaps someone could give this series some good reviews out there.


----------



## ArnoldLee (Aug 18, 2003)

The reason that these two tapes may get mixed reviews is that the information on the tapes is very different.  Let me explain.  The Long 8 that Larry Tatum does in the first tape is less sophisticated motionwise -- more in line with the old Gil Hibben knife set.  Now this may be because of it being created earlier in the history of American Kenpo, Mr. Tatum actually says that this form was created and placed on the back burner for a long time.

As regards the Hibben knife, I believe the design is just about as perfect as you can get for a knife for killing human beings.  Larry Tatum might have had some trouble in palming the blade in some transitions.  He might have had better luck with a blade more tailored to his hand dimensions.

Mr. Tatum moves very well normally, it seems that he is being hindered somewhat by an awkward form.  The difference in movement becomes clearer in the second tape because he can relax and really cut loose with the applications.  In my opinion the second tape is much better and had more for me, Larry Tatum performs many of the same things that Mr. Parker used to do with the knife in his seminars (sticking the blade in someone then hammering it down with the other blade etc.).

I have too taken the blade courses by Skip Hancock and they are worth their weight in gold- tremendous amount of knowledge about the blade.  I haven't seen the videos though and the skipping of volume numbers is not uncommon.  Mr. Hancock sometimes films the videos out of sequence depending on where he is in his busy schedule, but you won't be disappointed with them.


----------

